# MOBILE SHORTPAY / HILFE HILFE HILFE



## Anja (5 August 2005)

Hallo , 
Ich hab da mal ein rießengroßes Problem. Ich bekomme vor 2 Tagen von mobile.SHORTPAY.de eine Nachricht: Ihr aktueller Kontostand beträgt....24 EURO. 
Ich erstmal total verwundert. 
Also mich an den PC gesetzt...was ist mobile shortpay überhaupt? Viel konnte ich nicht herausfinden was ich damit anfangen kann. 
Egal. Ratter ratter. 

Vor ca. 5 Tagen war ich auf ner Internetseite...dort konnte man einen TEST machen...sollte seine Handy-NR. angeben um das Passwort zu erhalten. Ich also gemacht..Passwort erhalten, eingegeben...nix passiert. Plötzlich lese ich: täglich Abo....9,99 Euro oder sowas in der Art. Ich war der Annahme, das ich dieses jetzt nicht abgeschlossen hatte da ich ja den gewünschten Test nicht machen konnte. 

Nun vermute ich aber das ich da jemanden ganz schön auf den Leim gegangen bin. Also hab ich versucht, nachdem ich die sms bekommen hatte mit den Kosten, bei shortpay anzurufen. Ich hatte eine Dame dran die meinte, ich hätte wohl ein Abo abgeschlossen. Ich habe ihr meine Handynr. gegeben, sie wollte rausfinden über welchen Anbieter ich da was gemacht habe. Ich habe gesagt, daß ich hiermit meinen Vertrag natürlich kündigen möchte. Sie sagte, sie nimmt es auf. Ich wollte ne Bestätigung aber leider habe ich bisher keinen Rückruf erhalten. 

WAS KANN ICH JETZT MACHEN ??? HILFE...bin total verzweifelt.


----------



## stieglitz (5 August 2005)

Hallo Anja,
hier gibt es bereits einen langen Thread zu diesem Thema, mal reinlesen!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2005)

Anja schrieb:
			
		

> Vor ca. 5 Tagen war ich auf ner Internetseite...



Welche Seite war das denn?  schick die Adresse  doch mal per PN an einen der Admin/Mods. (oder/und auch an mich) 
Nicht posten, das ist nicht erlaubt 

cp


----------



## sascha (5 August 2005)

Die wichtigsten Tipps sind auch hier zusammengefasst:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/handy-payment.php


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2005)

Ich trau den ganzen nicht so ganz.
Ich will niemanden verdächtigen, aber das ganze sieht nach einer Kampagne eines Mitbewerbers aus und dieses Forum dient als Plattform.
Sollte ich mich Irren, bitte ich um Verzeihung!


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trau den ganzen nicht so ganz.


warten wir es doch ab, ob sie nach dem Studium dieser Information noch Fragen hat und vor allem die Domain nennt 
(per PN) auf der das stattgefunden haben soll 


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die wichtigsten Tipps sind auch hier zusammengefasst:
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/handy-payment.php



cp


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2005)

*Shortpay*

Hallo,

mir ist vor einigen Tagen das selbe passiert. Ich bekam jeden Tag eine SMS mit einem neuen erhöhten Betrag. Ich habe diese Shortpay Web-Adresse geöffnet und habe auch sofort gekündigt. Ich befürchte jetzt nur leider, dass ich auf den mittlerweile annähernd 50 € sitzen bleibe.
Ich denke das ganze wird ganz normal über die Handyrechnung abgebucht.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich tun kann?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Falk (5 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay*



			
				dana1981 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ...
> Ich denke das ganze wird ganz normal über die Handyrechnung abgebucht.


Um genau dieses Problem zu vermeiden (Geld zurückfordern), habe ich in einem anderen Fall die Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen und die Rechnung abzgl. des strittigen Betrages gezahlt.

Und seit 2 Monaten nichts weiter gehört....

Falk


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2005)

*mobile shortpay.de / "Lustadventures"*

Hallo, auch ich habe seit Tagen die selbe Mitteilung - undzwar auf meinem Handy. Täglich um 10,00 € mehr!
Ich habe einen Bekannten bei der Polizei gefragt, wie ich mich verhalten soll, weil ich ja nirgendwo einen zusätzlichen Vertag abgeschlossen noch sonst etwas beantragt habe. Ich benutze keine mobilen Dienste und bekomme nichts für mein Geld geliefert. Hier versucht man offensichtlich, mich abzuzocken.
Mein Bekannter riet mir, mich nicht weiter um die Angelgenheit zu kümmern, aber die kommenden Rechnungen genau zu kontrollieren.
Erst wenn da unberechtigter Weise "Beiträge" zu was auch immer erhoben werden, soll ich bei dem zuständigen Rechungsteller aktiv werden. Das Geld auf jeden Fall zurück holen. Also schnell handeln!
Mal sehen, was draus wird. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da irgendwer pötzlich Zugriff auf mein Konto hat oder mir weitere Kosten über die Telefonrechnung berechnet werden. Wenn ja, wird das in jedem Falle angefochten.
Wo gibt es dann so etwas, dass da jeder "Hinz und Kunz" einem einfach Rechnungen für nichts und gar nichts stellt.
Also, immer Nerven behalten!!!!
:N.B: Als Betreiber wurde mir jetzt in einer E-mail der Name "Lustadventures" genannt. Davon habe ich noch nie etwas gehört!
E. Zander


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay.de / "Lustadventures"*



			
				Eugen Zander schrieb:
			
		

> :N.B: Als Betreiber wurde mir jetzt in einer E-mail der Name "L......s" genannt.


Von wem , wer war der Absender ?

cp


----------



## stieglitz (8 August 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay.de / "Lustadventures"*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Eugen Zander schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google mal nach "L.....s",
da kommst Du sofort auf eine Dialerseite.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2005)

Ich will nicht wissen, welche Site das ist, sondern wer der Absender der E-Mail  ist, 
die Site interessiert  mich überhaupt nicht, die kannte ich bereits 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2005)

*Mobile Shortpay*

Hallo,
ich werde meine nächste Handy Rechnung auch um den von Mobile Shortpay verlagten Betrag kürzen.
Zuerst wollen die nur o,o8 Euro und im Kleingedruckten fordern die dann 9,98 Euro. So geht das nicht!!
Werde auch eine genau Aufstellung der von Mobile Shortpay geleisteten Dienste fordern. Da wird dann eh nichts mehr kommen.
Wer nichts leistet soll auch nichts bekommen.
Gruß
M.B.


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

*shortpay*

hallo anja,

habe das gleiche problem und bereits 59,88 auf meiner handyrechnung.
bekommst du den kontostand von 80777 gemeldet??
wenn ja, schicke eine sms mit dem Wort: Status an 80777
das erste S muss gross geschrieben werde
du erhälst dann in kurzer zeit eine antwort mit dem status, welche dienste
du abonniert hast.
bei mir war es shortpay71
in dem fall schick eine sms an 80777 mit folgendem wortlaut:
Stop Shortpay71
wichtig die S zu beginn gross und zwischen den worten ein leerschritt
kurz darauf erhälst du eine sms mit der kündigungsbestätigung.

ich kürze die beträge auf der handyrechnung uns lass es drauf ankommen ob sie klagen.

gruss tullamax


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Ich hab auch schon 2 SMS von m.s.de bekommen, für die Nutzung des Services Shortpay71 soll ich jetzt 84€ bezahlen. Ich hab der Firma wapme heute ne saftige E-Mail geschrieben mit der Bitte, diesen Schwachsinn einzustellen. Sollte das so weiter gehen werde ich die beiden Firmen - wap... und Glob....anzeigen. Außerdem werde ich die Handyrechnung um den Betrag kürzen, den die verlangen! In Deutschland muß man für sein Recht kämpfen und solchen [...] sollte man in den Steinbruch schicken!! :argue:


----------



## stieglitz (11 August 2005)

Warum haben wir hier eigentlich zwei paralelle Threads zum Thema Shortpay?
Die anderen wurden doch auch sofort gesperrt?
Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

*mobile shortpay 71*

Hallo,

hab das allergleiche Problem, habe SMS erhalten, dass ich ab jetzt ein Abo bestellt habe und es würde mich im Monat ebenfalls 24 Euro kosten. Darunter stand eine Tel. Nr., bei der man anrufen kann, falls man Fragen dazu hat.

So dann heute habe ich zufällig den kontostand vom handy abgefragt, und musste mit entsetzen feststellen, dass dieser enorm hoch war.
Daraufhin habe ich mich an die Telekom gewendet, die von shortpay leider nichts wussten, ausser feststellen mussten, dass jede SMS, die man erhält 5€ kostet, d.h ich bekomme jetzt praktisch einen monat lang täglich eine SMS, die ich als Empfänger mit 5 € zahlen sollte.
Telekom hat nun die NR. vom Absender sperren lassen, und ich soll einfach die Tel. Rechnung nicht bezahlen, bzw. nur den Differenzbetrag von meinen genutzten Diensten.

Falls jemand genaueres darüber weiss, würde ich mich über eine Antwort freuen.

mfg Ricarda

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2005)

Zur Orientierung > HIER < mal weiter klicken.


			
				Ricarda schrieb:
			
		

> ... Telekom gewendet, die von shortpay leider nichts wussten, ausser feststellen mussten, dass jede SMS, die man erhält 5€ kostet...


Quatsch, belasse es einfach bei dem: "_...die leider nichts wussten!_" Dieses Shortpay funktioniert anders, die empfangenen SMS sind gratis.



_Hier geht´s weiter 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922
modaction _


----------

